# Kenetrek boots



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Are they worth it. I have been using Danners for 20 years but for the last 8, I'm lucky to get 2 years out of them. They blow out the sides, crack, and the last 2 pairs hurt my feet. I've had a couple people I know that have them say they are the best, but they don't get out near as much as I do. I will be using them for all outdoors activities. Let me know what you know, or think.


----------



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

Keep them conditioned and away from a teething pup and you'll be in good shape. For me personally my experience has truly been a "you get what you pay for" sort of deal. If only i could get away with wearing them to work.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

I have a friend that swears by them I've never wore them myself but they are a class a company I wear meindels and just recently bought a pair of scarpa fuegos that I love so far but he swears by his kenetreks


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I was turned of by the recommended 50 mile break in and went with Crispi's but have heard good things about them. 
You'll be happy to lose the danners.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Every guys foot is different. For me I hated them. I have slim feet. I commend kennetrek as they sent me 2 different pairs to try and make them work for but to no avail. I just bought a pair of zamberlan's and absolutely love them.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

hemionus said:


> Every guys foot is different. For me I hated them. I have slim feet. I commend kennetrek as they sent me 2 different pairs to try and make them work for but to no avail. I just bought a pair of zamberlan's and absolutely love them.


That's the problem with buying shoes or boots now days. Years ago and I mean years you went into a shoe or boot store and they actually measured your foot and then got you a pair that actually fit. Now days you either have a D or E size unless the manufacture offers more sizes which most don't.

My problem is that when I find a good boot that fits like a dream the manufacture discontinues it and I have to go find a different pair and the trial and err starts all over again.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Well.... I bought a pair, Kenetrek Hardscrabble lite-hikers. They didn't cost me a dime. I bought them with a few giftcards from work. I've been wearing them around the house tonight and so far they feel great. For the price you'd think Sportsman's would offer a back rub or tea and crumpets or a complementary fake pair of boots and receipt to wear in the house so your wife wouldn't freak out when she finds out how much these babies sell for. Thank God for gift cards!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have two pair. One insulated and one not. Love them both.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I've been wearing zamberlins for the better part of the last 5 years... Same pair. Only this year have they begun to show their age. I'm probably going back to them but I may have to check out these Kenetrek's.


----------

